# Matts



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

xxxxx xxxxxx


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd just cut them out, the hair grows so quick, use a pair of blunt ended scissors. Glad he's on the mend. I do think the vets should explain to the dogs that they are supposed to rest


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry Alvy hasn't been well .. Hope he's on the road to recovery. 
Yeah I'd just cut it if it's so close to the skin, you never notice it as their coats are so thick 
xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Before snipping them out you could trying cutting into the matt ( not across it) to break the matt down...that way you are not tugging so much on the matt.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the replies! I'll just cut them away then. I thought thats what I should do, especially since the vets shaved some of his neck fur away anyway,but wasnt totally confident about it. His leg was shaved a bit too so he's looking rather dishevelled at the moment.

He's def on the road to recovery though & almost back to his happy boisterous self thankfully. And yes the vets should def tell the dogs about taking it easy!


----------

